# Bite The Bullet!!!



## Rytera (Aug 15, 2005)

Shipping now!


----------



## UltraTec78 (Oct 15, 2005)

That is a very nice looking bow I need to find a dealer by me in Minnesota


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

Shame they're not shipping downunder


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

Can you get these bows in Canada.

Do you have a web site

Grant


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

http://www.rytera.com/


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

*Bullet X is a great looking bow*

I've been a die hard dual cam shooter mainly for the less aggressive draw cycle and the long valleys.

I am looking for a smooth draw and a valley. The wall is not as important as the first two factors for me.

Which cam would I need? I've read the Nitrous cams don't really have a valley. 

The Vipro cam looks like it will be a very smooth shooter. Does this cam have any valley at all?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Grant .....*

Kerry Sue at Golden Arrow Dist. will probably be carrying them ..... since they are part of the "Martin Family" I can't see why she won't .....


Ont. BowTech said:


> Can you get these bows in Canada.
> 
> Do you have a web site
> 
> Grant


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Doc Holliday, I have a Bullet-X coming with the TRUARC+ cams on it. This might be what you are looking for.

FF


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

FallFever said:


> Doc Holliday, I have a Bullet-X coming with the TRUARC+ cams on it. This might be what you are looking for.
> 
> FF



Sounds good. Looking forward to a report. :tongue: 

Have you tried the Vipro cam version?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

No, I have not shot the Vipro cam but I hear it is very smooth. I am not a big fan of one cams, so I opted for the TRUARC+ instead.

I will post a pic and report when I get it. Should be sometime toward the end of January.

FF


----------



## Thomas M (Aug 26, 2004)

*anyone know the spec's on bullet X ?*

I'm wondering if anyone out there actually knows the specifications on the bullet x. 
A dealer I spoke with has recieved a brochure from rytera, it says that the limbs are 14".
There web page says that the limbs are 13". The web also says that the ATA is 33" and brace hight is 7 1/4 for the vipro (for example). If the limbs are 14" insted of the 13" advertised, this would change ATA and brace hight.

So, doese anyone actually know what the cpec's are?


----------



## Thomas M (Aug 26, 2004)

*anyone know the spec's on bullet X ?*

I'm wondering if anyone out there actually knows the specifications on the bullet x. 
A dealer I spoke with has recieved a brochure from rytera, it says that the limbs are 14".
There web page says that the limbs are 13". If the limbs are 14" instead of 13" as advertised on the web site, the brace hight and the ata would also be different from the web page add!

So, doese anyone actually know what the spec's are?


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*Limb Length*

ThomasM,

The web-site is correct on the std limb length for the bulletX is 13".
The ones that are equipped with the Vi-pro cam system do have the 13" limbs. On the 2 cam system equipped bows the limb length will change depending on what base cam you have. IE A,B,C, base. I believe the 13" limbs will be std on a Nitrious C base and maybe a B base cam. I think with the A base cam they which to the 14" limb for brace height and limb preload preposes. On the Triad the std limb length is the 14". 

I hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

*pics!*

does anyone have one yet? I'd like to see them pics, specially the target colors.


----------



## Ephrata arch (Apr 2, 2005)

*ttt*

I posted a pic of one in a thred called ( Guess what bow this is?) You can find in my profile.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*I have some*

I have 2 Bullets in stock one Vipro and one NOSX.
I love the NOSX and not a big fan of single cams but this cam is smoooooth. 
I have a Triad too but that is NOSX not a big fan of the Dyna.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Does anyone know the Percent Letoff of the...

Nitrous

ViPro

DynaCam

...cams?


----------



## fredb (Aug 29, 2005)

Anybody in Western PA. handling these bows yet?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*let-off*

Nitrous, Dyna, Tru-arc and Vipro cams are all available in either 65% or 75%


----------

